# Holiday to Florida on a smaller budget!



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Off to Florida again this year but on a smaller budget as last year I managed to somehow spend £7k on the whole trip! 

Anyone got any places for cheap quotes? 

So far got £1854 for 2 weeks with Virgin Flights and saying at the DoubleTree Hilton by seaworld and £684 for 2 weeks tickets for Disney & Universal unlimited.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Don't stay at the DoubleTree Dean, we left after one night.

It's a hole!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

its got some great reviews mate? which one as theres quite a few?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I much prefer to do a fly drive.

Book flights and hire car with TravelCityDirect, then book a villa separate.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont want to drive, happy on the buses mate. 

Travel city do good deals will have a look. send my details to a guy who does holiday price matching so will see what he comes back with.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It's brilliant to stay in a villa though. Go where you went when you want. All the shopping malls.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

best part is driving , first few times we didnt bother with a car and then once we did its so much nicer going to all the places the buses dont and going at what times you like


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Dean if you havent you got to go Discovery cove!!! And Busch Gardens:thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Dean if you havent you got to go Discovery cove!!! And Busch Gardens:thumb:


I'll second that, great days indeed :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Villa and car fantastic time it for Daytona and you will have a fantastic time


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Haven't been Busch before but Cove was wicked! wife paid for me to swim with the Dolphins in 2006 the first time we went! 

This will be our 4th, went 2007 weeks before starting out in business then stopped to get that sorted! Now can't get enough! 

Still don't want a car tho! I drive in London everyday, holiday is a break from it!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

deanchilds said:


> its got some great reviews mate? which one as theres quite a few?


I'll have a check in the morning, there is a few doubletrees.

I'd at least hire a car for one day, the Kennedy space centre is worth a trip depending on how geeky you are lol

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Double post!


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Clearwater beach!

I broke my toe at Discovery Cove. I was swimming round the main bit where the barracuda is and banged my foot on a rock.

I didn't really think it was broke. Went onto Seaworld and I was in agony watching Shamu. Ended up at hospital.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Yeah it was definitely the one next to sea world, I'll be honest we had a car so it didn't matter that we went somewhere that cost the same but was a bit further away.

We stayed here http://www.bahamabay.com/ and it's perfection, wouldn't eat in any of their restaurants but if you're looking for a bit of relaxation with the theme parks and shopping then this is your place.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

My aunt and uncle run villa rent in Kissimmee which is about 30mins from Orlando, and its lush :argie: The setting is great 
The website is here
Might be able to get you a discount as well 

EDIT: It also has a jacuzzi :argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

adf27 said:


> My aunt and uncle run villa rent in Kissimmee which is about 30mins from Orlando, and its lush :argie: The setting is great
> The website is here
> Might be able to get you a discount as well
> 
> EDIT: It also has a jacuzzi :argie:


Is this in a gated community? So you use the facilities on site?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Matt. said:


> Is this in a gated community? So you use the facilities on site?


Yes gated community. And there is a private jacuzzi in the back garden, but a communal swimming pool, pool table etc. There is also fishing on the lake (rods supplied I think)


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Yeah it was definitely the one next to sea world, I'll be honest we had a car so it didn't matter that we went somewhere that cost the same but was a bit further away.
> 
> We stayed here http://www.bahamabay.com/ and it's perfection, wouldn't eat in any of their restaurants but if you're looking for a bit of relaxation with the theme parks and shopping then this is your place.


Just booked 5 nights at Bahama Bay on the recommendation of the Virgin travel agent,good to hear you enjoyed it.We are going for 3 weeks this time as we can never seem to fit everything in two weeks.Staying in a Villa for the first week,than going to South Beach Miami for a couple of nights,than down to Hawks Cay on the Florida Keys for a week, and then back to Orlando for the Bahama Bay.Can't wait :driver:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

How many people are going? We always fly drive and rent a villa. I understand what you are saying as we share the driving. A car would give you the flexibility to visit attractions that are further away like the space centre and Daytona as you please.

If your going with kids and want to reduce costs, having a few rest days around the pool in the villa are always a good bet. I wish I was going again this year, but with our second child due in 11 weeks its not going to happen this or probably next year!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

what the hell did you spend £7G on???


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

lofty said:


> Just booked 5 nights at Bahama Bay on the recommendation of the Virgin travel agent,good to hear you enjoyed it.We are going for 3 weeks this time as we can never seem to fit everything in two weeks.Staying in a Villa for the first week,than going to South Beach Miami for a couple of nights,than down to Hawks Cay on the Florida Keys for a week, and then back to Orlando for the Bahama Bay.Can't wait :driver:


I went in 2005 when it was first built there was 6 or 7 buildings and no internet, went back in 2008 and there was about 20 buildings and the lobby had wi-fi ect.

Couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

nogrille said:


> what the hell did you spend £7G on???


its disney there the best in the world at parting you with your money,

op, once you have got the disney thing out of your system there is so much more to see out of disney which costs 200% less

i hate the fact that they dont allow you to take your own food into the parks you have to buy there food think thats shocking


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> best part is driving , first few times we didnt bother with a car and then once we did its so much nicer going to all the places the buses dont and going at what times you like


totally agree!:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Agreed^^. When we go now we spend 1 week in the disney area with a couple of days in the parks and the second week relaxing in the keys.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

hotukdeals.com/deals/universal-orlando-6-park-combo-ticket-185-with-american-attractions-1200404?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=txt&utm_campaign=Hourly%2BHot&mforwarded=true :thumb:

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

nogrille said:


> what the hell did you spend £7G on???


That was everything holiday was about £2k, tickets £800, £2k shopping and rest of food and other bits I guess.

Soon adds up, really shouldn't be going this year as the wife wants to buy our house and have a baby but I want one last trip just us before my life is a burden on my soul FOREVER!

I'm a selfish sod! I'll pay for it all tho mind you and pay most of the mortage deposit so I don't see how she can moan!

I'll have both by end of the year, ambition is free!


----------



## mrbubba (Mar 20, 2008)

deanchilds said:


> Off to Florida again this year but on a smaller budget as last year I managed to somehow spend £7k on the whole trip!
> 
> Anyone got any places for cheap quotes?
> 
> So far got £1854 for 2 weeks with Virgin Flights and saying at the DoubleTree Hilton by seaworld and £684 for 2 weeks tickets for Disney & Universal unlimited.


Have a look at www.attractionticketsdirect.com

My mother in law works for them and they offer good deals on park tickets and shows.

My father in law runs his own Florida travel company too, which means trips to Florida are usually good value for me and the family.

BA did a sale this time last year, they may have another one. I got 4 tickets for 2k in premium economy.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

All booked now. Went with the same company as last year worked out £1940 as we need to fly on the Sunday. Staying at the double tree as the reviews are pretty good 4/5 on trip advisor. Plus all the buses stop outside hotel so not bad. 

2nd-16th September. 

Now to work my nuts off to stack the mortage desposit and holiday money as like to shop while I'm out there too!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Shopping is the best bit. Which malls or outlets do you go to?


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

The outlets either end of I Drive and Florida Mall. My brother raved over Smacys but I thought it was rubbish.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I brought about 10 pairs of trainers last time!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

I went in march and stopped at the double tree at sea world very nice hotel !!!!

We booked through Florida for less 2 weeks 670 !

Ended up spending a bomb though haha!

Defo recommend that hotel though for sure!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Don't stay at the DoubleTree Dean, we left after one night.
> 
> It's a hole!




I couldn't fault the place. Must of been sorted now then!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

As for tickets try floridatrix


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Yeah I went in 2005 and couldn't wait to move hotels.

Dark and dingy, was more of a motel tbh, glad to see they've upgraded everything lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Orlando Premium Outlets is good! There is another good one but I can't remember the name.

Do you play golf?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Yeah I went in 2005 and couldn't wait to move hotels.
> 
> Dark and dingy, was more of a motel tbh, glad to see they've upgraded everything lol


Now it's like little villa's if you get me!
Decent sized rooms and nicely done out !


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Ahh ok, sounds like they knocked it down and rebuilt it then.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Orlando Premium Outlets is good! There is another good one but I can't remember the name.
> 
> Do you play golf?


Yep that's good as well, I think that's what used to be called Belz?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No, Belz is another. 

Florida Mall

Orlando Premium Outlet

Mall at Millenia is the other. There is a trainer shop that sells almost every trainer. Finish Line it's called 

Foot Locker is at Florida Mall and I love the Food Court there!

For clothing, I prefer Orlando Premium Outlets. Florida Mall is best for watches etc.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What about Ponderosa!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Matt. said:


> What about Ponderosa!


Copper canyon was my fav


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Matt. said:


> What about Ponderosa!


Scrambled egg from there with pancakes!! :argie:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe I'm not going after all, as deposit ain't been taken and can't seem to get through to the person who is supposed to be booking it for me! Sure it's just cos they are busy but I won't rest until it's done!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorted!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Golden Corral or Ponderosa for all you can eat breakfast every day:thumb: I really need to go back to florida soon. I really enjoyed the Keys stayed here can highly reccomend it:-

http://www.tranquilitybay.com/


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Yeah I went in 2005 and couldn't wait to move hotels.
> 
> Dark and dingy, was more of a motel tbh, glad to see they've upgraded everything lol


I seen a few hotels/motels being demolished when I was there in 2010, and loads of new ones sprouting up all over the place.There are a hell of a lot of hotel beds to fill in Florida so I think they need to continually upgrade to compete.


----------

